# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  TruGO, autonomous container truck, Digi Matrix Technologies, Dubai, UAE

## Airicist

Digi Matrix Technologies

DIDRIVERS LTD, London, England

aidrivers.ai

facebook.com/aidriversltd

twitter.com/aidriversltd

linkedin.com/company/aidriversltd

instagram.com/aidriversltd

Co-founder - Rafiq Swash

----------


## Airicist

TruGO - The transportation future - Autonomous container truck

Published on Nov 2, 2016




> TruGO will be the 1st autonomous container truck in the world operating in #DPWORLD terminals in Dubai ...

----------


## Airicist

#DigiRobotics & #DiDrivers #Autonomous Solutions & Systems

Published on Jun 19, 2017

----------

